

Ask HN: How to leave my current job - ZoroZero

I work at a small (non-primarily-IT) start-up. My position is rather important since I am the only one who has the access to all the data, and the entire business is around that data.
When they hired me they were looking for a person with strong integrity. Someone who would not sell their data to 3rd party. And that was me, I had bunch of offers from other firms to sell the data, and I never even thought about it.<p>But now the situation in company is quite bad. My pay is really low, paychecks are always late, the agreements about pay increase were never honored. 
But the thing that bothers me the most is the fact that they always keep quiet about that. For example I was supposed to receive a pay increase in September, I never got that, and they never said anything. 
I told them a few times that all I want is openness, and that never happened. But they are always full of promises that never happened. That is the worst part, because then I feel like a donkey that is being bribed by a carrot.<p>Now I want to change the job. When I tell them I&#x27;m obligated to stay here for 2 more weeks. That is really little time to find someone who will replace me. 
And even if I&#x27;m mad at them I&#x27;m still thinking about telling them that I&#x27;m looking for another job. But I&#x27;m not sure if I should do that.
======
S4M
You don't owe them anything. Just look for another job, and when you find it
tell them you are leaving. If they really want you to stay they will make a
counter offer that you may or may not accept. If you don't accept their
counter offer, just give them your notice.

~~~
mrcold
Never accept the counter-offer. Nothing will change. You will just get some
extra cash at the end of the month.

------
EnderMB
If you're willing to post on HN about leaving your job, you are ready to leave
your job.

The trust is clearly gone. You hold no obligations to your company outside of
serving a two week notice period. I wouldn't raise the fact that you're
looking for a new employer because that will put your current position in
jeopardy. The best thing to do is to land a new job, hand in your notice, and
leave. Never burn bridges, because you never know if you'll either end up
working with that person again, or working with someone they know.

------
throwaway985
You don't owe them anything.

They don't show you the same level of trust that they expect from you. Nowhere
close.

If it's important to you, and okay with your new company, give your current
employer a little extra notice. But don;t feel obligated—only do it if it's
important to _you_.

------
ZoroZero
Thank you all for responding. It really helped. I will definitely just give 2
weeks notice and not except anything but what they owe me (yea, they actually
owe me a few paychecks). From this perspective I should have left long time
ago, but lesson learned.

And regarding the data, I don't really care about it. Yeah, I could sell it,
and they could never prove it that I've done so, but I don't want to stoop
that low. Not my thing, and even thou they were not fair to me I don't feel
like doing that.

------
Metatron
It's the easy option to opt for retaliation. I'd advise against if only to
keep your own principles strong. If you value openness, talk to them. If they
cannot find a replacement during the two week timeframe then they may ask you
to stay on longer. Use this as leverage for fairer pay during that period
(unless you already have to move into your new job). If they do not offer
more, then stick to your principles and leave. That is the fair and just way
of handling them without weakening your own moral code. And finally, good
luck!

------
duncan_bayne
One approach:
[http://www.folklore.org/StoryView.py?story=Are_You_Gonna_Do_...](http://www.folklore.org/StoryView.py?story=Are_You_Gonna_Do_It.txt)

------
atopuzov
Leave. Treat them as they treat you, promise you will find someone to replace
you and then don't and leave. And don't tell them anything util you are ready
to do the move.

------
gesman
Give 2 weeks advance notice + offer them consulting beyond that (at 2x-3x your
current rate) to help train the replacement and for smooth transition.

Everybody is happy.

------
mrcold
Leave and sell the data if you can do it legally. That's what the business
owners would do if it would make them some extra cash.

Empty promises are usually a sign of deep trouble. And people that make them
create very toxic environments. Hoping people change is just wishful thinking.
It's who they are. You can't change them with words. And usually not even with
actions.

Pack your stuff and prepare for the inevitable downfall. Because it really is
inevitable at this point. And keep in mind that some bridges are worth
burning.

~~~
a3n
Even if it's legal to sell the data, I would not, because he said or implied
he wouldn't. He's not the business owner, so he doesn't own anything.

